# Bet you've heard this before!



## 77transam (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok, here goes.

I am in the research phase of purchasing a handgun along with obtaining my concealed carry license. I am a resident of Guilford County,NC and have no criminal record, so I'm all clear for that.

I am a 5'10" male, 155lbs. in pretty good physical shape. Lean and wiry!:mrgreen: Anyway, I don't have a CLUE what would be a good match for me as far as caliber handgun. I own and shoot a 12 ga. pump shotgun on a regular basis (Mossberg), and also have several small caliber rifles. (Savage22, Marlin 917VT .17HMR) However, I lack experience with handguns other than occasionally shooting with my friend's 38 revolver and 9mm. 

Of course I plan on taking some qualified classes before purchasing my gun, but before I do anything I thought I might get some general recommendations from the experienced shooters here!

My ideal price range for purchase is $300 to $500. I'm thinking I would prefer a new gun as opposed to used, although I have heard from some local dealers that good deals can be had on police trade-ins. However, I'm kind of leery of purchasing a gun that may have been fired 10,000 times.:smt082

I would also prefer something with affordable ammunition as I'm sure once I start shooting, I'll be shooting ALOT! My main focuses will be reliability, ease of maintenance/breakdown, and shooting comfort. I'm not wanting a cannon, but I'm not wanting a pea-shooter either. Remember, I'm a new handgunner and this will be my first handgun, but definitely not my last! Once I become proficient/comfortable with it, I'll be willing to invest in a higher grade model. 

I realize that there are 100's of choices and opinions out there, I'd just like to narrow it down a little as to what make/caliber would be good for my "beginner" needs.

/$300 to $500
/Cheap Ammo
/Reliability
/Ease of maintenance/Breakdown
/Comfort (for extended shooting)

Thanks Guys, 77 T.A.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

*Try a Cougar*

One of the best values around is the Stoeger Cougar. It fits your described need quite well.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome from the mountian top in Haywood county NC. Find a range that rents guns try several that you think you might like. This way you can get a "real" feel of the different pistols. Also find out about basic handgun safety courses in your area and take one this will also better help find the right pistol for you. I carry a 1911a1 daily and it is the best for me, but that does not mean it will be for you. Good luck and enjoy the journey to find the best handgun for you.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 on the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine). The Cougar is a great gun for the money. They are available in 9mm, .40S&W, and .45ACP. 

First gun I would get the 9mm.


----------



## k4swb (Jul 11, 2009)

Go visit Calibers indoor range in Greensboro and rent a few different models/calibers. See what feels comfortable an you think you might like.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

+2 on the Stoeger Cougar 9mm. Amazing gun for the money.
Eli:mrgreen:


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

You can get a Glock at about $550.00.

Sig Sauer's P250 has been advertized at rediculously low prices lately (I don't know why) but about $350.00 or $375.00. Sig makes good quality firearms.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would get a CZ 75B 9mm. For a few more bucks I'd get the P-01 CZ 9mm.

Stoegars are very nice guns to be sure and in the 400 range. The CZ's are 475 ish and IMHO you have to spend a lot more to do any better.

RCG


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Given your location, Calibers would indeed be a good place to start. Here is the current PDF of their rental gun list. They are open 6 days a week, closed on Mondays. There is a Calibers sub-forum here.


----------



## 77transam (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions! I'll be at the Southern Farm Show this week, but I'll be heading to Calibers first thing the following week to try some out. They are maybe 10 minutes away!:mrgreen:
Could not ask for a better place.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

What do like? Will you be wanting it to work as more than just a carry weapon? Will you be buying other handguns eventually? 
The Stoegers & the CZs are excellent weapons (I own a CZ). Have you considered a revolver? If only owning one handgun, a .357 revolver is worth consideration. All collections should include at least one. Ruger GP100s go from the mid $400s on up. A 4" version would be a fine all purpose handgun.
Any handgun purchase should be driven by what you like and what you shoot well.


----------



## 77transam (Jan 15, 2011)

Overkill0084 said:


> What do like? Will you be wanting it to work as more than just a carry weapon? Will you be buying other handguns eventually?
> The Stoegers & the CZs are excellent weapons (I own a CZ). Have you considered a revolver? If only owning one handgun, a .357 revolver is worth consideration. All collections should include at least one. Ruger GP100s go from the mid $400s on up. A 4" version would be a fine all purpose handgun.
> Any handgun purchase should be driven by what you like and what you shoot well.


 I'm leaning more towards semi-auto as this will be dual purpose. (Concealed carry and recreational shooting) Future plans definitely include a revolver though!


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

77transam said:


> I'm leaning more towards semi-auto as this will be dual purpose. (Concealed carry and recreational shooting) Future plans definitely include a revolver though!


Well in that case, please join me for some CZ75 series Kool-Aid...


----------



## dexcop (Feb 4, 2011)

:smt1099 I carry an XD9 sub compact. It fits nice for conceilment, ammo is cheap and accessable.Cleaning and takedown are simple,and You can,t beat it for accuracy. Try some other guns at a range and get the feel. Find something you like not what everyone else is carrying. Happy hunting.:mrgreen:


----------

